# Lower Salmon Beta



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the week after next off and I am thinking of doing the lower Salmon. Can anyone give me any info on some of the better places to stop? With the levels between 4000-6000 CFS should I expect any big water, ir more technical rapids?

Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Heading down there the first week in August, myself. Just jumping in to get notifications on this thread.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

call All River Shuttles and talk to Michelle. Great shuttle service located in white bird and she has info, maps, good solid ice, ECT.


----------



## amsrick (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's some informative sites to check out. The BLM has a nice river guide that you can obtain or print out and make copies. At these flows some of the rapids disappear and others show up. The biggest issue is avoidance of rocks and the slower water flows mean that you will either float slowly or row a lot. Longer time on the water than earlier in the season. Snake Lake (River) can have strong upstream winds as the day heats up. 

dirftboatrick

BLM Info: Boater Guide - Hammer Creek to Heller Bar

Temperatures and weather: Climate Grangeville - Idaho and Weather averages Grangeville

Campsite Photos: Lower Salmon


----------



## IdahoRK (Jun 18, 2013)

Good stuff amsrick. Been fumbling around for a week or so and have not found that good of beta on the camps etc thanks! 

I too am thinking on putting a trip together for the 2nd or 3rd week in August for this section and have never done it before. I am wondering how many days most people spend doing it. I would like to do it in 3 but am unsure if that is possible or not? I possibly could get a 4th day off but 3 would be ideal. I'm not opposed to long river days... I actually prefer being on the boat and floating than sitting in camp anyways.

If targeting 3-4 days what is the best option for takeout? So far I have found the 4 options 
1) jet up to Pittsburg from the confluence
Who is good to use and how much does this typically cost?
2) pack a motor and motor down river to heller
What HP motor are people using, I've heard 15hp works but can I go smaller? I'd probably have 2-3 boats strung together.
3) take out at eagle creek and use eagle creek road
Just how nasty is this road? Sounds like it can get tight in spots and would leave racing stripes on your truck?
4) row snake lake
Not really an option for my time constraint.

Also I would be floating it over a weekend Saturday Sunday Monday... would the longer river days make it hard for me to find a camp? I'm just not sure how crowded it can get.

Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I would like to do it in 3 but am unsure if that is possible or not? 

Yes you can do it in 3 longs days from hammer to heller. If you want to save time put in a pine bar

If targeting 3-4 days what is the best option for takeout? So far I have found the 4 options 
1) jet up to Pittsburg from the confluence
Way too much $ for my budget. Plus not the best drive out but closer to boise. 

2) pack a motor and motor down river to heller
I have used 5hp and 3 boats just fine.

3) take out at eagle creek and use eagle creek road
Its a nice road these days. But its would take over 3 hours to get to Winchester.

4) row snake lake
 I do it all the time. Just get below egale creek or on the snake on last nite.

Also I would be floating it over a weekend Saturday Sunday Monday... would the longer river days make it hard for me to find a camp?
Finding a camp on that weekend will be nut ball. My rule is to have a camp by 2pm! Plan to share. Its gona be like Walmat on Black Friday. No shit!

I'm just not sure how crowded it can get.

It will be a constant stream of Jet boats and floaters. above pine bar. Below pine bar will limit the jet boats to egale creek. It will be an ant farm. Boat to boat traffic. you will not be more than 1/4 from people at any time! When it gets like this I put in at bentz and avoid hammer.


----------



## IdahoRK (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks! how long does it take you with the 5 hp and 3 boats for snake lake?

like Walmart on black Friday... yuck! 

sounds like i should try for the 4 day and be sure to have a camp earlier in the day. 

thanks for the info dirtbag.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Wiggins said:


> I have the week after next off and I am thinking of doing the lower Salmon. Can anyone give me any info on some of the better places to stop? With the levels between 4000-6000 CFS should I expect any big water, ir more technical rapids?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kyle


Its all good. Lots of beaches. No real great hikes or ranches or creeks to hike. No real difficult drops. Just follow the boat in front of you! There is a mandatory log jump at the entrance of the green canyon. If you don't jump not only will you miss the best drop of the trip. Bad karma will follow you down the river.

https://youtu.be/cW47iBlXniw


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

how long does it take you with the 5 hp and 3 boats for snake lake? 

5 hours of water time from eagle to hammer. But there are a number of places that you can fire up and make time. IE just below demon. Everything under snowhole.

like Walmart on black Friday... yuck! 

Yep! sorry..

sounds like i should try for the 4 day and be sure to have a camp earlier in the day. 

IDK. People are usually friendly. most of us know that we will be sharing camps. There are tons of small beaches so if you are not picky and only need a small beach? I once put in at hammer at 3500 cfs and got to white house. The next day I floated to heller and got in at dark.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm running a Sunday-Friday trip. How's the crowd usually during the week? Please say not-so-black-friday-at-walmart level.


----------



## amsrick (Feb 12, 2009)

Weekday trips are commonly less crowded as more folks are working. The old saying the early bird gets the worm is pretty true down on the river. Getting to the river as early as you can puts you in the best place to get campsites and avoids the "Oh, Gosh Darn, we have to keep rowing to find a campsite syndrome." The last day on the Snake can be long, the further you go on the next to last day the better off you are although the takeout won't be like Walmart on payday. As mentioned above the river flows at a much lower speed than at higher flows. There can be a lot of rowing between rapids.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

seantana said:


> I'm running a Sunday-Friday trip. How's the crowd usually during the week? Please say not-so-black-friday-at-walmart level.


1/5 of what it would be on the weekends. Most of the crowd will be more commercial, less jet boats, and in front of you. You should find some peace and quiet.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> You should find some peace and quiet.


And that, friends, is what it's all about.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

amsrick said:


> Weekday trips are commonly less crowded as more folks are working. The old saying the early bird gets the worm is pretty true down on the river. Getting to the river as early as you can puts you in the best place to get campsites and avoids the "Oh, Gosh Darn, we have to keep rowing to find a campsite syndrome." The last day on the Snake can be long, the further you go on the next to last day the better off you are although the takeout won't be like Walmart on payday. As mentioned above the river flows at a much lower speed than at higher flows. There can be a lot of rowing between rapids.


I've been prepping for Snake lake a bit, hopefully I still have arms by the end of it.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

seantana said:


> I've been prepping for Snake lake a bit, hopefully I still have arms by the end of it.


The snake lake really is not that bad if you are off the river by 3pm. You don't want to fight the wind. The current is not that bad and the view is great! The salmon lake below the South fork of the salmon is worse IMHO.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

So would this be a good run for the mini max or should I bring something bigger?

Kyle


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Wiggins said:


> So would this be a good run for the mini max or should I bring something bigger?
> 
> Kyle


Not alot of action to be had. I push 16 feet of rubber and it feels small on the river. I'd do 18' if I had the boat. I have seen 20+ footers. Bring shade!


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Not alot of action to be had. I push 16 feet of rubber and it feels small on the river. I'd do 18' if I had the boat. I have seen 20+ footers. Bring shade!


I used to guide a fleet of 12' oar rafts, and they were quite adequate at any flow under 10K. We did it many, many times that way without any accidents.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

The shade tarp and the sand mat are going no matter what boat I take! The main issue is that this will be a small trip. Just me, and maybe one or two others in kayaks. If there is a "we" we are going to want to fit everything and a dog into one vehicle. If we end up with three I will definitely bring the bigger boat, but with two peoplethe small boat is easier to deal with. If I go solo it is really the only option.

Kyle


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We just got off on Friday. Flows were around 6300. I've done it at 4500 and you can still make pretty good time. The Snake has a pretty constant flow due to the dam release and as long as you get on early you can make pretty good time on the Snake as well. There will be a lot of jet boat traffic on the weekends. Especially on the Snake. Great beaches on the lower. You may need to scout more at lower flows.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The Mogur said:


> I used to guide a fleet of 12' oar rafts, and they were quite adequate at any flow under 10K. We did it many, many times that way without any accidents.


I'm sure small boats rock on the lower. I just tend to like bigger boats in that canyon. They hold bigger coolers! More room on the boat. There is no place where a small boat is needed or makes running a drop easier. You could inter-tube the river if ya really wanted too. 

But if a guy was trying to get everything in 1 vehicle then by all means enjoy the smaller boat.


----------



## Bznrafter (Jul 16, 2015)

Any info on the fishing on the Lower Salmon this time of year would be greatly appreciated - thanks much


----------



## mountaindocdanny (Oct 13, 2013)

Smallmouth will generally take a variety of soft baits, spinners, etc. That being said, I ran down to White Bird to fish this afternoon and the river looked like chocolate milk. Jumped over the ridge to the Snake and caught quite a few smallies while stripping streamers.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The lower is packed with smallies. There was a down pour a couple days ago in the south fork country so the water should be or will clear up soon. In earlier cooler days. March to mid june it like soft baits. The motor oil or pumkin seed triple protein grub from bass pro rocks. But now that things warm up I find the strike king square bill crank baits are the ticket for the 2 to 4 lbs bass. Good luck


----------



## Bznrafter (Jul 16, 2015)

mountaindocdanny & dirtbagkayaker: Thanks for the info - much appreciated!


----------



## Fruita Boater (Jan 15, 2015)

It's good, you'll like it. I've been down the lower taking out above the slide rapid at flows between 6k-12k and its really good at these levels. Read and run throughout with occasional boat scouting at some obvious horizon lines. Nice sand beaches & solitude. Definitely worth the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MT_Berger (Feb 17, 2010)

Launching tomorrow. Will post a TR in a week or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Have fun Matt!


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you ever flyfished for smallmouth? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Willc (May 1, 2013)

Just did it in late May. Five nights makes for easy rowing the entire 74 miles. 
Buy ice before you get to Whitebird, they just had cheap white cocktail ice. No blocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gwiepking (May 20, 2012)

Launching 8/9 - looks to be below 4000 - anyone done it at 3000?


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I just got off yesterday, we launched at 4400 at Hammer Creek, and had great water the whole way. My buddy's boat was running heavier and he did get into some rocks on Sluice Box that I passed over, I imagine 3000 would get pretty bony in a few spots. 

The weather was good, hot as hell on day 1, but that was expected. The log jump is even bigger in person, but well worth it on a hot day, and I'd say our luck held the whole trip, all things considered. We did have to jockey with some commercial trips for the first few days, but we still landed a couple really nice beaches, including one with a ~1/2 football field sized sandbar that got about 18" deep at the most before it dropped into the main channel, great spot. Yellowjackets were the worst the first three days, the electric fly swatter bug zappers were crucial, and it kept the kids busy when dinner was being prepared. The biting flies were bad on Pine bar as well. Watch for rattlesnakes around lower Whitehouse, we saw a ~2'er in the rocks just below the big beach. 

The wind on the Snake wasn't quite as bad as I had expected, but it was still a long ass day, and my elbows are screaming at me today. We camped about 3 miles from the take out the last night, and the river dropped about a foot overnight. Starting the last day with carrying boats wasn't how I had hoped it would go, but I'd rather lose water and carry boats than gain water and lose boats. Prepare to have your picture taken repeatedly by the jet boat tourists on the Snake. Apparently dirty rafters are a novelty to a lot of people. Who would've known.

All in all, a great trip and I can't wait to go back.


----------

